# Replacing Front Door Pneumatic Closer



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have the 2010 26FL that has the black holder/closer for the front door. Would like to replace it with a new one before it fails. 
What is it called exactly and any ideas where to buy one.Leaving for GA and NC in 2 weeks.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone???


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

It's a gas strut and I know Camping World sells them. You need the length and the pound-strength which should be printed or stamped on the strut somewhere. Is it failing, or do you just want to be prepared? A shot of silicone spray may loosen it up if it's sticking.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> It's a gas strut and I know Camping World sells them. You need the length and the pound-strength which should be printed or stamped on the strut somewhere. Is it failing, or do you just want to be prepared? A shot of silicone spray may loosen it up if it's sticking.


It's rusted on part of it but still seems to be working well. I like to be a little prepared on items that are a little more difficult to find.
Thanks for the reply. I appreciate the advice.

Bill R.


----------

